# Help identifying a spring please...



## jonh1373 (Dec 5, 2014)

After a trip to the range yesterday I was cleaning guns. I had a Browning Buckmark and a Sig 1911 disassembled when I noticed this spring laying on the bench. I have looked at schematics of both guns and can not find this spring in either. I believe it is from the Browning. After reassembling both guns function normally but I know this is needed somewhere. Can anyone identify where this belongs?
http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg320/jonh1373/Spring017.jpg


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Are you positive it wasn't there when you sat down? Just a thought...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Closest thing I can find on the Buckmark parts diagram is the sear spring, and I assume you'd notice a difference in function if THAT was missing. However, certain Buckmark target and varmint models use an adjustable sear spring, and I can't find a photo/diagram of that one. Is yours a standard Buckmark, or one of the target models?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like a slide catch/release spring to me? Nothing I could find in either schematic for the Sig 1911 or the Buckmark. I'm sort of with Sail, are you sure you haven't taken down any other firearms on the bench, or do you have other firearms?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Why did you have two guns apart on the same bench at the same time? Might want to take both guns and your extra part(s) to a qualified gunsmith. Some of those parts can be important.
Goldwing


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The only 1911 part with which I'm not familiar is the modern external extractor.
That spring is not from any 1911, _unless_ it is the spring from behind that infernal external extractor.

Did you remove the extractor from the 1911? Does the extractor still exhibit spring pressure?

Wow: "infernal external extractor"! I'm so proud of myself for that one!

A Later Thought:
Does your SIG 1911 have a trigger-press (or "drop-") safety device, which keeps the firing pin from striking a cartridge's primer until the trigger is fully pressed? If it does, perhaps that trigger-press safety requires a spring. Perhaps the mysterious spring is from that mechanical train.


----------



## jonh1373 (Dec 5, 2014)

When cleaning I typically break down a couple at a time. I only remove the slide, barrel, recoil spring and magazine so little springs should not be an issue. I know there was nothing on the bench to start. The sear spring has many more coils. I am pretty familiar with firearms and am a certified armorer in Glock, Beretta and Colt M16, that is what drives me crazy. I would also think a spring from a slide release but everything works great. Go figure.


----------



## jonh1373 (Dec 5, 2014)

To answer an earlier question my buck mark is a Standard SE pro target 5.5"bull barrel.
I just did a full strip of the gun and it is not the sear spring or the slide stop spring. The only thing left to do is call Browning Monday and see what they say. Thanks for the help.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Wouldn't be from a Beretta Shotgun, would it? Cocking lever spring?

Re:.handguns, it doesn't look like a decocking lever spring, trigger bar spring, hammer reset or slide catch lever spring that I recognize. Sorry, got nothing.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

jonh1373, do you happen to own a Springfield XD? I ask because that spring looks similar to the trigger spring on an XD.


----------



## jonh1373 (Dec 5, 2014)

DJ Niner said:


> jonh1373, do you happen to own a Springfield XD? I ask because that spring looks similar to the trigger spring on an XD.


Not an XD in the house, but thanks.


----------



## jonh1373 (Dec 5, 2014)

SteamboatWillie said:


> Wouldn't be from a Beretta Shotgun, would it? Cocking lever spring?
> 
> Re:.handguns, it doesn't look like a decocking lever spring, trigger bar spring, hammer reset or slide catch lever spring that I recognize. Sorry, got nothing.


No Berettas, but thanks.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Could it be a Sig sear spring for either a P220, .45 ACP; P225, 9mm; P226, 9mm, .357/40; P228, 9mm; P229, .357/40, 9mm; P239, .357/40, 9mm; P245, .45 Or for a DAK


You got Sigs? Other than your 1911?


----------



## jonh1373 (Dec 5, 2014)

denner said:


> Could it be a Sig sear spring for either a P220, .45 ACP; P225, 9mm; P226, 9mm, .357/40; P228, 9mm; P229, .357/40, 9mm; P239, .357/40, 9mm; P245, .45 Or for a DAK
> 
> You got Sigs? Other than your 1911?


Only a couple of 1911s. thanks.


----------



## jonh1373 (Dec 5, 2014)

Well, both Sig & Browning say the spring is not from their guns. Must have fallen from heaven.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Last possibility from me: 

Do you have a staple gun for hanging targets? 
That spring looks similar to the lever return spring on one I used many years ago...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...A black, semi-automatic, assault staple gun?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Actually, I think it was chrome with black accents; gotta have that bling!

No bayonet lug, but it WAS fairly high-capacity, now that you mention it.
No shoulder thing that goes up, though.


----------

